# Mini Tripod?



## sandymandy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,

im wanna get a small tripod for my camera perhaps something with flexible legs, perhaps not. Im undecided.
I sure want that its really stable and has good build quality and hopefully not cheap plastic. I mean such tripod that u can put e.g. on the table. Ive heard much about the "Gorillapod" but is it any good? Plus there are so many versions and some got a head some dont...im confused. Theres also a little Leica mini tripod but its so ridicoulusy expensive and its just too mini.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 29, 2012)

What's your budget? I have a new Redged RTA-320. It's a tiny little thing, folds up to 9 inches and it holds a 5D3 with an 100 2.8 Macro no problem on a Kirk rail. I agonized over the purchase and it was out of stock everywhere in the States for 3-4 months. I almost caved on other products but glad I didn't because it's by far the best mini pod I have seen or used. 

B&H 77.99


----------



## MarkII (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a GorillaPod 'Focus' that works quite well. I use it as a 'just in case' tripod, and as long as you do not need a heavy zoom (eg 70-200) it works quite well. The biggest problem of course is height. The smaller 'Zoom' model was not rigid enough for my camera, and sagged under the weight even though the specs said it should have been ok.

I also have a Manfrotto 190 carbon fibre 4-section tripod for hiking. With a decent capacity head it weighs in at 1.8Kg and can take most lens up to about 400mm. It is not mini, but it is small enough to easily attach to the backpack, although the weight can be very apparent when hiking in the mountains.

What I really want is a 10mm TS lens to put on a EOS-M or u4/3 camera...


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 30, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> im wanna get a small tripod for my camera perhaps something with flexible legs, perhaps not. Im undecided.
> I sure want that its really stable and has good build quality and hopefully not cheap plastic. I mean such tripod that u can put e.g. on the table. Ive heard much about the "Gorillapod" but is it any good? Plus there are so many versions and some got a head some dont...im confused. Theres also a little Leica mini tripod but its so ridicoulusy expensive and its just too mini.



I have about 6 gorilla pods they are awesome, also really great and handy for mounting speedlights in odd places too instead of using stands I have the heavy duty gorrilla pods not the tiny ones designed for P&S cameras


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 1, 2012)

My budget is aroubnd ~50$ maximum. I start to think I wont get anything i will enjoy for years with this budget...


----------



## shining example (Dec 2, 2012)

MarkII said:


> The smaller 'Zoom' model was not rigid enough for my camera, and sagged under the weight even though the specs said it should have been ok.



I haven't tried the Focus, but I had the same experience with the Zoom - it wasn't strong enough to hold my camera (7D with a not-very-heavy Sigma 28-105 mm).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2012)

shining example said:


> ...I had the same experience with the Zoom - it wasn't strong enough to hold my camera (7D with a not-very-heavy Sigma 28-105 mm).



Interesting. I find the SLR Zoom with BH1 ballhead to do fine with a gripped 7D and 17-55/2.8 IS lens. In fact, this shot of the Flume Cascade in the White Mountains of Hew Hampshire was taken with that combo supported by the Joby Gorillapod SLR Zoom + BH1, with the legs wrapped around the guard rail of Rt. 302, over a deep gorge.




EOS 7D, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM @ 17mm, 1/3 s, f/22, ISO 100


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 2, 2012)

*linky 4 U*

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/829538-REG/Redged_RTA_320_RTA_320_Steady_3_Section_Aluminum.html/mode/edu


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 2, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> My budget is aroubnd ~50$ maximum. I start to think I wont get anything i will enjoy for years with this budget...


If you've already got a head of some form what I've sometimes done is put a 3/8" bolt in the bottom and then secured that into a vice. Obviously less convenient but virtually free if you already have a vice and you can just stick it on top of a few phone books or similar to get additional height.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 2, 2012)

I have the SLR Zoom. When I purchased it, I thought it would have a big impact on my practices. But I was using some heavy gear at the time (primarily a Mamiya RB67) and the little tripod couldn't handle it. I ended up shelving it. Mine didn't come with a ball-head (nor did it occur to me to use one until today). Instead, I just screw it straight into the bottom of the camera and adjust the tripod accordingly to get the angle I want. For most camera/lens combos this works fine. 

Thinking about it, it is probably because I keep moving the tripod into awkward angles (and not using a tripod head) that I was left with a lower effective weight limit. Keep this in mind if you're using bigger / longer lenses.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2012)

A bit more information will get you a better answer.....

What camera? What lens(es)? Maximum $ ???? How do you intend to use it?

for example, if you are looking for something to take hiking you may be better off with a combination walking stick/monopod.. a mini-tripod that works on a tiny camera might just fall over when used on a FF camera with L glass.... and longer lenses need more stability and are more sensitive to adjust the tripod than wide angle lenses..... need more data...


----------



## AmbientLight (Dec 6, 2012)

I started out using my SLR Zoom Gorillapod with a setup comparable to what Neuro used successfully, only instead of the 17-55 I was using either 17-40 or 24-105 lenses. I have found my Gorillapod too wobbly even for this weight and continued to use it only with my older 50D (non-gripped), where it was useable just fine.

After a couple of years I have pretty much shelfed my Gorillapod. I would prefer a sturdier small tripod able to support much heavier gear.

So in case you decide for a Gorillapod you will end up being somewhat restricted to using lighter gear (use xxD or xxxD cameras, avoid battery grips, use lightweight lenses).


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 6, 2012)

I had the Gorillapod Focus, and it just never worked for me. It seemed more like i was mounting a camera to 3 springs than I was a tripod. The attach it to any tree or railing aspect is cool, but the fact that on the ground or table it's not a very stable tripod was what killed it for me.

I guess I still don't really have a good solution, so i will look at some of the above.


----------



## PeterM (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, Ive got one of these and it holds my 5dmk2 with 24-105 pretty solid. Highly recommended.

Manfrotto 709B Mini Table Top Tripod

this looks very similar but cheaper

Manfrotto Table Top Tripod MTT2-P02

Cheers


----------



## Cosk (Dec 6, 2012)

PeterM said:


> Hi, Ive got one of these and it holds my 5dmk2 with 24-105 pretty solid. Highly recommended.
> 
> Manfrotto 709B Mini Table Top Tripod



+1 

That little Manfrotto is awesome... and it fits in your jeans pocket. The legs don't extend... but you will become skilled at spotting rocks, stumps, railings and stuff to put your camera on. It's solid metal, and built strong. 

But I actually like the Giottos version better. The Manfrotto will hold 4.5lbs, while the Giottos will hold 7lbs, which is enough to support a 5D + 70-200 f/4 in light wind. 

Legs only: $25 (supports 11lbs)
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/512856-REG/Giottos_QU500B_QU_500B_Mini_Tabletop.html

All Metal Ball Head: +$20 (supports 7lbs)
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/490023-REG/Giottos_MH1304_110C_MH_1304_Pro_Series_II.html

All Metal Ball Head w/ Quick release: $35
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/527934-REG/Giottos_MH1104_330C_MH_1104_Pro_Series_II.html

You probably don't need the quick release... it's so small, I just leave the tripod attached to the camera. 

... Don't expect miracles, though. I've traveled the world with my gear and tried practically every mini tripod that's been made. This is the best compromise between size and stability - at any price. And bonus! It's under $50. It won't come close to working as well as a full-sized tripod... but my 'real' tripod is 7lbs and >$300... and it sits in my closet mostly. My little Manfrotto goes mountain climbing!


----------

